# Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole



## Spundbohle (30. April 2004)

Kutter & Küste muß doch eine Pflicht Lektüre für alle Brandungsangler sein !  #6 
Ijmuiden Die Super Mole wurde in einem Bericht dort über drei Seiten erwähnt .Ich angel dort seit 1995 der Bericht entspricht zwar  nicht meinen Erfahrungen aber man bekommt einen Einblick ! Wo kennt jemand eine Mole die 3,5 Km lang ist und 8 bis 26 Meter tiefes Wasser mit Brandungs-Ruten zu erreichen sind ?  :m  Weitere Vorteile 2 Angel-Läden vor Ort    Engelhardt in der Tompstraat ab 8 Uhr offen Köder und Auskunft 1A . Platte , Dorsch und Achtung SEEZUNGEN bis 50 cm . Ich habe noch genau das Bild vor Augen als unsere Holländischen Angler mit staunen in unsere Kühlbox schauten 4 Seezungen 50 cm  #t . So  nun Die Nachteile ein Marsch von 2,5 - 3,5 Km bleibt einem nicht erspart also am besten einen Rollwagen oder Klapp-Fahrad mitnehmen . Angelt Bitte auf der Süd Mole zur Hafen Seite kaum verlust . Die Nord Mole ist nicht so Empfehlenswert , kostet viele Montagen ist aber nur 2,5 Km lang man kann aber direkt bis zur Mole Fahren . Wir nennen es die Rentner Mole  #c  Sollte jemand auch schon dort Erfahrungen gemacht haben ,
in Ijmuiden oder vieleicht eine Tour dorthin Starten einfach melden !
Ich Fahre in 2 - bis - 3 Wochen wieder zur SUPER MOLE  
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



> Ich angel dort seit 1995 der Bericht entspricht zwar nicht meinen Erfahrungen aber man bekommt einen Einblick !


Dann gib doch mal ein bisschen mehr von den Erfahrungen preis)
Was für Gerät, welche Köder, welche Zeit, welche Plätze genau etc.
Als Koch interessieren mich natürlich Seezungen und deren gezielter Fang ausserordentlich)


----------



## Waldi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Spundbohle,
Lektüre ist nach einigen Jahren einfache Wiederholung und oft auch einfach erfunden. Du deutest es ja etwas an, daß der Bericht nicht Deinen Erfahrungrn entspricht, und das ist oft so. Wenn man Artikel über Sachen ließt die man gar nicht kennt ist man manchmal schnell zu überzeugen. Das liegt aber in der Natur des Anglers. Ich habe aber schon zu oft Artikel in allen möglichen Angelzeitschriften gelesen die einfach Spinnereien sind. Ich lese schon lange keine Angelzeitungen. Hier im Board findest Du eher ehrliche Geschichten.
Also wir sind gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen und nicht auf "Pflichtlektüre"
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. April 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Spundbohle!
Ich denke auch Waldi hat recht , ich war die letzten Jahre auch öfter dort außer letztes Jahr ,habe eigentlich nie so den erfolg gehabt wie es in den hisigen Angelzeitungen beschrieben wird ,ich war fast zur jeder Jahreszeit dort in Ijmulden kann aber nicht sagen das ich sonderlich gut gefangen habe ,meistens habe ich mich immer geärgert,das ich dort hin gefahren bin,wenn es mal gut war dann waren es mal 10-15 Dorsche das ganze Wochenende und die hatten meistens gerade noch Maß,aber was will man machen, ich suche noch eine geeignete stelle zum Dorschangeln oder Plattfischangeln,ich kenne sonst nur noch Scheveningen .
Wenn du in 2-3 Wochen wieder dort hin fährst,was fängst du dann an Fisch?Dann ist es doch schon zu warm für Dorsch oder?Platte habe ich in Ijmulden noch nie gefangen.
Gruß
Klaus-a.

 #:


----------



## Spundbohle (30. April 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Na Du Kochtopf Angler   
Ich habe zwei DEGA Ruten 100 - 200 gr. 4,20 , zwei DAM Qwik Finessa Rollen .Im Sommer 30 Schnur , Winter 35 , Mundschnüre in der gleichen Stärke , 50 ger Schlagschnur . Eine Rute mit Kralle 100 - 150 gr. 2er Haken auftreibende Rote Perlen , 2 -3 Wattis . Meine Dorsch Rute !!!  Rute zwei Rollblei 100 gr. 2er Haken auftreibende Rote Perlen einen als Nachläufer der zweite Haken kurz über Grund . Impakt-Shilds ! So suche Ich weite Strecken mit dem Rollblei ab , mit dem Krallenblei zupfe ich alle 15 min genauso über Grund . Ist es stürmisch kurze Mundschnüre , laues pille palle Wetter lange Mundschnüre Perlmut Knöpfe auch noch ein Tipp . Angel meistens im dem Bereich
Km 2000 !!!    PS. Es giebt dort auch einen Angelverein Felsen Suid im Angel-Laden nachfragen ! Aber keine Angst werde Bericht Erstatten sobald Ich  in 2 -3 Wochen mit meinen SEEZUNGEN wieder in Deutschland bin ) Mfg


----------



## Spundbohle (30. April 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Ich Rufe vorher immer Im Angel-Laden an und weiß so was läuft , und natürlich auf die Fang-Statistik meiner Angel Kolegen


----------



## Spundbohle (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Ich muß Dir ehrlich sagen Platt haben wir immer , und Aal die dir den Stock weg kloppen sind auch nichts ausergewöhnliches . Habt Ihr immer vom Felsen Nord geangelt ? Felsen Suid Meer Seite Platte auf ansagen aber 200 gr. Kralle bleiben nicht liegen dort fangen wir aber nur Platte ( Chips durchsichtig ) also nicht so weit 1. Leucht Turm Meer Seite Km 1000 . Noch einen Tipp Futterkörbchen ( Filmdosen ) löcher rein unterlegscheibe , Knopf unter das Futterkörbchen oben Wattis rein und mit Krallen Blei raus . Die unterlegscheibe ,Knopf ist dafür gedacht das beim aufprall auf das Wasser das Filmdöschen nicht zerplatzt OK meldet euch wenn ihr eine Tour plant 
Mfg Roland


----------



## Waldi (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Spundbohle,
ja das sind doch richtige Hinweise. Wenn ich Deine Montagen und Taktiken so mit meinen vergleiche, ist da kein großer Unterschied zu dem was ich so in der Nordsee anwende. Auch die Sache mit der Filmdose ist bei mir auf Platte oft erfolgreich.
Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht. Von wo aus startest Du denn? Es könnte ja mal was gemeinsam gehen. Seezunge von 50 cm fehlt mir noch.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Spundbohle (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Moin Waldi 
Ich Starte von Dortmund aus immer so um 3 Uhr 30 .So bin Ich früh genug da um beim Bäcker in aller Ruhe noch ein lecker Brötchen zu essen und Kaffee zu trinken . Der Bäcker liegt nur 100 Meter enfernt , ab 7 Uhr 30 stehe Ich vorm Ange-Laden da immer nur 5 Leute rein und raus können . Dann sieht mann ein Schauspiel das selbst den Sommer Schluß Verkauf in den Schatten stellt alles was fahren kann , Fahrad ,Moped,Auto und auch Zeppeline  starten zur Mole Ich muß immer wieder grinsen , weil Wir uns ja alle wieder auf der Mole treffen und einen besten Platz auf 3,5 Km nun ja Mir reichen 400 Meter . Zwischen 1800 und 2200 !!! Mann kann nur Pech haben wenn der Angelverein dort ist , dann wird abgesteckt  Km 1500 weiter hatte ich die noch nicht an meiner Seite gehabt . Also Waldi PETRI und DICKE FISCHE PS.Melde Mich eine Woche vor Meiner Fahrt so kann mann sich darauf einstellen ODER ?


----------



## Waldi (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Ja mal sehen was geht. Wenn Du von Dortmund startest ist ja ein gemeinsames Auto nicht möglich. Ich würde ja dann eher obenrum dazu kommen. Würde mir dann aber das Anstellen in Deinem Angelladen sparen und kurz in Zurich stoppen und meine Würmer ohne anstellen abholen. (50 Wattis - 5 € oder Seeringelwurm 100 g - 5 €) Kann ich auch vorher immer bestellen. Ist aber erst mal Wunschdenken - ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Arbeit läuft.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Spundbohle (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Habe gerade zwei Aktuelle Fangstatistiken aus Ijmuiden erhalten . von Samstag auf Sontag ! Hans hatte erst einen Versuch an der Nord Mole ausprobiert 1 Stunde 5 Montagen 0 Fisch . Schnauze Voll zurück Suid Mole . Bernd ist sofort zur Suid Mole , als Hans angedackelt kam sah er schon wie Bernd am Pumpen war , Dorsch 60 cm ! Bernd hatte in 1,5 Stunden schon zwei Platte einen Aal und 60er Dorsch . Um 11 Uhr wurde heute Morgen eingepackt . 7 Dorsche bis 64 cm / 9 schöne Platte / 3Aale und viele vehlbisse weniger Krabben sondern eher Aal Rimchen .Das Geheimnis war wohl lange Mundschnüre Auftriebs-Perlen . Also Wasser zu warm ? Es wurde von allen Anglern Fisch gefangen wenig Krabben . Es ist immer eine Fahrt wert ob Sommer oder Winter , aber es sind eher Winkelpicker Bisse !!! Also PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Spundbohle (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Waldi hört sich gut an , ach wir machen öfter Ulaub in Borsum , Stade !!! An der Ems auch schon Platt auf Feeder-Rute gefangen na da bist Du Platt  Deine Idee Wattis und Seeringel Würmer gleich so mit zu bringen hervorragend ! PS. Habe Fangstatistiken zweier Kollegen erhalten stehen schon drin da für andere das Wasser schon zu warm ist und nur Krabben da sind , alle vergessen Wind und die Richtung Gruß Roland


----------



## Spundbohle (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Spundbohle!
> Ich denke auch Waldi hat recht , ich war die letzten Jahre auch öfter dort außer letztes Jahr ,habe eigentlich nie so den erfolg gehabt wie es in den hisigen Angelzeitungen beschrieben wird ,ich war fast zur jeder Jahreszeit dort in Ijmulden kann aber nicht sagen das ich sonderlich gut gefangen habe ,meistens habe ich mich immer geärgert,das ich dort hin gefahren bin,wenn es mal gut war dann waren es mal 10-15 Dorsche das ganze Wochenende und die hatten meistens gerade noch Maß,aber was will man machen, ich suche noch eine geeignete stelle zum Dorschangeln oder Plattfischangeln,ich kenne sonst nur noch Scheveningen .
> Wenn du in 2-3 Wochen wieder dort hin fährst,was fängst du dann an Fisch?Dann ist es doch schon zu warm für Dorsch oder?Platte habe ich in Ijmulden noch nie gefangen.
> Gruß
> ...


 Petri Klaus
War jetzt 2 Wochenenden in Ijmuiden . Mit dem Wetter hatte Ich Glück nicht zu Warm und kein Regen . Habe an zwei Wochenenden 36 Dorsche , 64 Platte , 7 Aale und 2 Petermänchen gefangen ! Es lag am Wetter , denn jetzt werden Hornhecht und Makrele gefangen . Ist es kühl laüft immer etwas in Ijmuiden 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				Spundbohle schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Klaus
> War jetzt 2 Wochenenden in Ijmuiden . Mit dem Wetter hatte Ich Glück nicht zu Warm und kein Regen . Habe an zwei Wochenenden 36 Dorsche , 64 Platte , 7 Aale und 2 Petermänchen gefangen ! Es lag am Wetter , denn jetzt werden Hornhecht und Makrele gefangen . Ist es kühl laüft immer etwas in Ijmuiden
> PETRI und DICKE FISCHE




Puh....da bin ich aber überrascht,du kennst dich halt aus und bist wolh öfter in Ijmulden,Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen prächtigen fängen  #6 ,dann war ich wohl immer zur falschen zeit vor Ort.Was fange ich jetzt ab Juni in Ijmulden?


----------



## Spundbohle (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Puh....da bin ich aber überrascht,du kennst dich halt aus und bist wolh öfter in Ijmulden,Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen prächtigen fängen  #6 ,dann war ich wohl immer zur falschen zeit vor Ort.Was fange ich jetzt ab Juni in Ijmulden?


 Hornhecht,Makrele,Wolfsbarsch,Meeräschen und immer noch Platt aber nicht Wundern wenn doch ein Dorsch an Deiner Angel ist ! Mensch ran ans Meer und mach Deinen PC aus ! Dieses Wochenende ist doch genau Richtig , also Klaus Angreifen Ich Wünsche Dir PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Spundbohle (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gib doch mal ein bisschen mehr von den Erfahrungen preis)
> Was für Gerät, welche Köder, welche Zeit, welche Plätze genau etc.
> Als Koch interessieren mich natürlich Seezungen und deren gezielter Fang ausserordentlich)



Petri Thomas
War jetzt 2 Wochenenden in Ijmuiden  #: . Mit dem Wetter hatte Ich Glück nicht zu Warm und kein Regen  #h . Habe an zwei Wochenenden 36 Dorsche , 64 Platte , 7 Aale und 2 Petermänchen gefangen  #6 ! Es lag am Wetter , denn jetzt werden Hornhecht und Makrele gefangen . Ist es kühl laüft immer etwas in Ijmuiden  #v  #v  #v 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE  
Seezungen diesmal von mir nicht erwischt


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Spundbohle

_Habe an zwei Wochenenden 36 Dorsche , 64 Platte , 7 Aale und 2 Petermänchen gefangen _ 

Hast Du mal Fotos von Deinen Fängen gemacht? 50iger Seezungen sind ja auch nicht alltäglich. Was machst Du denn mit den Petermännchen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Spundbohle (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Spundbohle
> 
> _Habe an zwei Wochenenden 36 Dorsche , 64 Platte , 7 Aale und 2 Petermänchen gefangen _
> 
> ...



Moin Andreas
Fotos werden fast immer gemacht sogar von unseren Holländischen Nachbarn,es sieht doch wirklich Zirkus reif aus  #t  wenn zwei Deutsche mit einer Mofa (Mobilette) und einem Klappfahrad (Adler) an einem Seil hängen und über die Mole tuckern . Leider bin Ich der auf dem Fahrad 120Kg so macht mann auf sich aufmerksam und wird von den Holländern freundlich begrüßt mann sieht ja Holländisch aus  :q  Ich kenne nur wenige die so einen an der klatsche haben oder machst Du auch solche Aktionen.??? Petermänchen,Knurhahn werden mit höchster Vorsicht behandelt da es sehr schmerzhaft ist Sie zu küssen :q  PETRI und DICKE FISCHE #:


----------



## IjmTex (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Spundbohle,

in Sachen Fortbewegungsmittel für die Zuidpier in IJmuiden müßt Ihr allerdings noch wirklich zulegen. Da habt Ihr das Thema mit Eurer Mobilette sowie dem "angehängten Klapprad" aber noch bei weitem nicht ausgereizt. Wie wir vor vielen Jahren das erste Mal mit unserem Moped-Gespann auf die Zuidpier gefahren sind, haben die anwesenden Angler applaudiert und laut aufgeschrieen (wirklich wahr)!!! Der Moped-Anhänger war an diesem Tag der heimliche Star auf der Pier und konnte sich vor neugierigen Blicken kaum retten. Mittlerweile haben sich die Einheimischen allerdings an unser Gespann gewöhnt. Fahren aber seit einigen Jahren nur noch in den Wintermonaten zum Dorsch- und Wittlingangeln (ausschließlich nachts) auf die Zuidpier, da uns insbesondere in den Frühjahr- und Sommermonaten die Pier, obwohl sie so riesige Ausmaße hat, mit Spaziergängern und Anglern zu überlaufen ist. Da gibt es in Nord-Holland weit aus ruhigere und fangmäßig genau so gute Ecken, wo man zu den jeweiligen Zeiten exzellent Flunder, Hornhecht, Makrele, Seezunge und Wolfsbarsch überlisten kann.

Wie Du siehst, gibt es immer noch welche, die das Ganze noch extremer durchziehen als man selber. Gebe natürlich unumwunden zu, daß es schon extrem übertrieben und mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden ist. Aber was macht man nicht alles um seinem Hobby zu frönen und dabei einige Fischlein zu fangen.

BEKLOPPT ist halt BEKLOPPT !!!

In diesem Sinne

IjmTex


----------



## Spundbohle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Mion Ijm Tex
Die Mofa ist Bj.1959 mit innen liegendem Tank und kann auf Pedal Betrieb umgestellt werden,es gab da früher mal eine Vorschrift in der das Gewicht einer Mofa nur 36 Kg betragen darf . Deshalb der innen liegendem Tank ! Und um auf das Fahrad noch einmal zu kommen die Firma Adler , stellte Normalerweise Nähmaschienen her und nur sehr wenige Fahräder, es ist also so gesehen eines der ältesten (Gespanne) die mir je unter Die Augen gekommen ist !!! Aber Du Hast Recht es ist schon Extrem Hengeling , als ob der Kühlschrank zu Hause Ebbe anzeigt -
Wünsche Dir PETRI und DICKE FISCHE
PS.Na wir werden uns bestimmt noch treffen und ein klönschnack halten , oder Mail Mir wenn Ihr eine Tour startet.........


----------



## gardeur (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Ich fahre jetzt über Pfingsten zur "SUPER MOLE" bin mal gespannt was so geht. Werde auf jeden Fall am Dienstag bericht erstatten. Wenn ich so höre was da alles gefangen wird und die Fänge aus Den Helder, wo ich sonst hin fahre sehe, wird es sicherlich aufregend werden. 

Hab aber noch zwei kurze Frage. Spielen die Gezeiten auf der Mole eine Rolle? Ist die Gefahr von Hängern an der Nord Pier nur ins Hafenbecken oder auch nach aussen groß?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## IjmTex (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Gardeur,

richte Dich schon mal auf einen langen Fußweg ein. Vom Parkplatz bis zur Spitze der Zuidpier sind es locker 4 km. Also nur das Allernötigste mitnehmen, weil die 4 km können echt lang werden.

Die Gezeiten spielen auf der Pier nicht so eine große Rolle, allerdings bevorzuge ich auflaufendes Wasser.

Die Hängergefahr ist auf jeden Fall nach draußen wesentlich höher als im Hafenbecken selber. Dafür sind die Fänge meistens nach aussen auch viel besser. Habe nicht alle Kilometer-Zahlen im Kopf, aber auf jeden Fall kannst Du bei 2100 Meter (auf dem Boden der Pier markiert) fast hängerfrei nach draußen angeln. Gibt noch viel mehr hängerlose Stellen. Am besten schauen wo die Einheimischen stehen und immer beobachten, wenn sie einziehen. Meistens stehen die immer auf den problemlosen Plätzen. Trotzdem muß man sich auf der Pier beim Angeln nach draußen mit Hängern anfreunden, weil ohne geht es eigentlich nicht. Große Blei-Heber (holländisch lood-lifters) können beim Aufziehen sehr behilflich sein.

Dann viel Glück

IjmTex


----------



## Spundbohle (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				gardeur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre jetzt über Pfingsten zur "SUPER MOLE" bin mal gespannt was so geht. Werde auf jeden Fall am Dienstag bericht erstatten. Wenn ich so höre was da alles gefangen wird und die Fänge aus Den Helder, wo ich sonst hin fahre sehe, wird es sicherlich aufregend werden.
> 
> Hab aber noch zwei kurze Frage. Spielen die Gezeiten auf der Mole eine Rolle? Ist die Gefahr von Hängern an der Nord Pier nur ins Hafenbecken oder auch nach aussen groß?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten



Moin gardeur
Gezeiten sind nicht so wichtig #t Bleibe lieber auf dem Zuidpier in Ijmuiden (Hafenbecken) mache deinen ersten versuch von Km 2000 wenn dort schon einer ist, Angel Ich immer zwischen (Km 1800 bis Km 2200) suche eine Lücke zwischen den Wellen-Brechern , um deine Fische sicher landen zu können.Eine Senkstange 3 Meter mit Gaff aufsatz ist sehr nützlich,die Hänger die Ich dort seit 1995 hatte sind an 5 Fingern abzuzählen #6 Blei 100gr bis 175gr Kralle und Rollblei . Versuche weite Würfe, um langsam an die Stellen mit Fisch zu kommen immer ein stückchen einkurbeln !!! Sehe zu das Du den Fisch 20 bis 30 Meter vor den Wellen-Brechern oben hast,so kannst Du ihn am besten in Deine Lücke lenken und er geht Dir nicht in die Wellen-Brecher dort hast Du verlohren :e Der Angel-Laden ist in der Tompstraat (Engelhard) #6 Ich wünsche Dir PETRI und DICKE FISCHE #:  #w  
PS. Vergesse erst einmal das Nord Pier dort ist es egal welche Seite, oder Du must vor Ort Bleie gießen  :e Dort sind die Holländer eindeutig im Vorteil nun ja die Wohnen ja auch dort


----------



## gardeur (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Leute,
bin aus Holland zurück. Was soll ich schreiben. Sonntag Morgen angekommen und Ententeichwetter mit Dauerregen vorgefunden. Also erstmal zur Mole raus um die Lage zu checken und zu schauen auf was die Einheimischen so angeln. Die meisten (von 8  )waren auf Wolfsbarsch oder Hornie aus. Hatten aber nichts gefangen. Der rest auf Grund auch ohne Fang. Ich hab dann erstmal unser Hotel bezogen und mir Sand und Seeringelwürmer besorgt. Da das Wetter nicht besser wurde und auch der Wind nicht zunahm habe ich meinen ersten Angelversuch spontan auf Montag morgen verlegt und bin mit meiner Frau im Hotel geblieben. 

Montag morgen aufbruch zur Süd-Pier!!!
Jungs das ist ja mit dem ganzen geraffels echt ein Monster weg. Ist mit Sonntags garnicht so aufgefallen. Wir sind bis Kilometer 2450 nach vorne gelaufen und haben einen vermeidlich guten Platz nach aussen gefunden. Wasser war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ablaufend und es zog eine ordentliche Strömung Seewärts. Dreibein aufgebaut und Angeln montiert. Direkt der erste Schreck. Die Sandwürmer hatten sich in eine braune Masse verwandelt obwohl sie übernacht in der Kühlbox mit Zeitungspapier gelagert waren. Da hat wohl der Händler nen dummen gefunden :r . Was solls also nur Seeringel an die Montage und geschmeidig gen Horrizont. Das ganze Geschirr trieb trotz 175gr. Krallenblei innerhalb von Sekunden ca 100 Meter Seewärts. Auch gut war ja schön weit draussen. Kein zupfer nichts nach einer halben Stunden alles wieder eingeholt und da fing der Stress an HÄNGER :e . Ich hab mir über den Tag 6 Montagen abgerissen. Der Platz war vor mir ( vom Müll ausgehend ) von einigen schon genutzt worden. Naja was solls, war ein Super Tag und ich hab auch TOLL gefangen. 

4 Montage von Vorgängern   
3 Seesterne  #6 

Hab mich bei den anderen umgesehen. Montagen waren gleich. Alle die vor mir auf dem Pier standen waren Schneider nur weiter draussen wurde vereinzelt was gefangen. Lag wohl am schönen Wetter. Ich werde auf jedenfall beim nächstenmal weiter draussen aussen oder auf Höhe 2000 innen fischen. 

Als Abschluss waren wir noch im Beachclub am Strand und haben den Tag bei einem kühlen Blonden ausklingen lassen  #g . Hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich nichts gefangen habe. Komme auf jedenfall wieder nur mit Fahrrad und mehr Seeringlern.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hi, danke für den Bericht. Hat es denn bei auflaufendem Wasser auch nicht gebissen? Oder warst du da schon wieder weg?


----------



## gardeur (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Leider sind mir die Seeringler am Anfang der Flut ausgegangen. Da der Weg zu weit bis zum Auto war hab ich eingepackt. Ich werd auf jeden Fall beim nächstenmal mehr Würmer einkaufen. Ist schon ärgerlich wenn du einen Super Tag hast und die Köder ausgehen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo,war vieleicht jemand in Ijmuiden oder Scheveningen angeln ?Wurde etwas gefangen?


----------



## meeresdrachen (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

tolle Berichte.Besser als in den Angelzeitschriften.Lohnt es sich,dort mal eine Woche Urlaub zu machen?War schon mal eine Woche in Holland,aber immer wenn ich angeln wollte,war das Wasser weg.Bin dann genervt nach DK gefahren.
Mit Petri Heil
Meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Evosonic (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Servus miteinander#a wir düsen nächste woche für 5 tage nach zandvoort und von da isses ja auch nicht weit zur super-mole.
da wir aber eigentlich eher spinnangler sind, hier meine frage:
wie sind die fangaussichten mit blinker, wobbler & co?
kennt jemand noch andere, evntl. nicht ga´nz so überlaufene angelplätze für wolfsbarsch, hornhecht, meerforelle?
sind euch für infos sehr dankbar!!!!!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				spinangler schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, braucht man dort einen angelschein und wenn ja wo bekomme ich einen
> gruß helmut




Hallo,einen Angerlschein brauchst du dort nicht an der Küste kannst du ohne Angelschein sonst mußt du überall einen haben.....http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/archiv/september03_niederlande.htm


----------



## Dorsch Adi (22. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin ,  Spundbohle, Waldi & Co
Hab den Bericht verfolgt und werde nun ab Mittwoch (25,8,2004) mich für eine Woche nach Ijmuiden veradschieden *freu*! #v  Wir werden direkt am Zuidpier eine Unterkunft haben ( Campingplatz) ! So wie ich das sehe ist es besonders bei Km 2100 möglich  relativ hängerfrei zu angeln im allgemeinen ist es zwischen 1500km -2400km gut, wie siehts eigentlich weiter drausen aus? Bei den Warmen Temperaturen ist es doch besser in großer Tiefe zu angeln oder? Zum Transport hab ich ein Fahrrad mit Anhänger daher ist es für mich auch kein Problem weiter raus zu fahren! 
Außerdem weis ich noch nicht ob ich im Hafenbecken oder drausen Angeln soll  ;+ klar ist es drausen besser aber lohnt sich das bei höherem  Hängerrisiko oder kennt ihr noch ein paar andere XXXXXXX Km bei denen man Hängerfrei angen kann? #y 
War jemand letzte Zeit dort und weis was läuft (makrele,platte,seezuge,wolfsbarsch, dorsch)?????
Außerdem hätt ich noch ne Frage zu den Angelläden ( egal welcher ) was kosten die Watt-Seeringelwürmer dort oder wo kann ma sie graben?
Wäre echt klasse  #v wenn sich mir jemand aus diesem geilen Board erbarmt und meine ( nervenden ) Fragen beantworten könnte!
Danke!


----------



## Spundbohle (23. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Dorsch Adi 

Du Glücks-Pilz, hast die besten Aussichten  #:  Campingplatz liegt doch genau am Parkplatz zum Suidpier oder ? In Ijmuiden sind zwei Angel Shop's  :q  in der Toompstraat Fa.Engelhard dort kannst Du alles erfragen   
Angel im bereich 1800-2200 Km dort sind hänger ein Fremdwort  :g  Wasser Tiefe 8 Meter bis 16 Meter das dürfte reichen ! Noch einen Tipp an der Nord Mole Wyk am Zee ist ein Restaurant dort giebt es sehr schöne Tischdeckchen mit Tiefen angaben und eine halbwegs genaue Angabe über Deinen Angel 
Platz   Angel zur Hafen Seite, Meer Seite einfach zu viel verlust,und eine Strömung ach du meine Fresse!!!
PERTRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Waldi (23. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Spundbohle,
würde mich mal interessieren wo das Dreibein steht, welches Du oben reingestellt hast. Ist das auch bei der "Supermole"? Wenn man auf dem linken Foto genau hinschaut, kann man wohl an beiden Seiten etwas Sandstrand erkennen. Steht es etwa dort? das mach mir eher Lust auf IJmuiden - da muß doch was mit Platten gehen. So direkt auf Molen finde ich immer es fehlt was zum richtigen Brandungsangeln.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Dorsch Adi (23. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Erstma Danke !
Ja der Campingplatz ist direkt an der Zuidpier!
Hab auch ne Seekarte vom Hafen vielleicht hilft die ein bisschen!
Ich werd auf jeden Fall zur Hafenseite angeln das Hängerrisiko ist es mir nicht wert außerdem möcht ich keine 10kg Blei mitschleppen! Wieviel Gramm braucht ma zur Hafenseite dacht so an 120-150g ist das ok? 
Noch ne Frage , wieviel kosten die Wattwürmer eigentlich oder kann man die selbst graben?
Danke
Gruß Adi!!!


----------



## Spundbohle (24. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Spundbohle,
> würde mich mal interessieren wo das Dreibein steht, welches Du oben reingestellt hast. Ist das auch bei der "Supermole"? Wenn man auf dem linken Foto genau hinschaut, kann man wohl an beiden Seiten etwas Sandstrand erkennen. Steht es etwa dort? das mach mir eher Lust auf IJmuiden - da muß doch was mit Platten gehen. So direkt auf Molen finde ich immer es fehlt was zum richtigen Brandungsangeln.
> Gruß Waldi



Moin Waldi
Ja da gebe Ich Dir Recht , es geht vom Suidpier einfach links runter und schon kann man Meer seitig angeln!!! Auch wenn die Suppe Sandig schmeckt  :q  Von der Mole aus geht es so gut wie gar nicht Meer seitig zu angeln!!! PETRI und DICKE FISCHE


----------



## Franky (24. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hmm... 
Moin Spundbohle... Das Dreibein sieht ja echt gut aus, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: das hab ich schonmal wo gesehen! Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen, wo das sein kann?


----------



## Spundbohle (25. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Franky
Gutes Auge schaue doch einmal auf die Seite http://www.fishingtime.de/Angeln-Weltweit/Holland wolfsbarsch.htm
Ich hoffe Du hast Spass an dieser Seite   
Petri und DICKE FISCHE  #a


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Spundbohle,wo welchen Datum ist den der Bericht in Fishingtime?


----------



## Franky (25. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

@ Spundbohle: mein auge ist nicht gut genug..  Ich find den da nicht...


----------



## Schütti (26. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Ihr Ijmuiden-Spezialisten  ,

habe gerade Euren tollen Berichte gelesen. Leider kenne ich mich nur in Zeeland und auf Texel aus. Deshalb hier meine Frage. Da ich fast ausschließlich Bootsangler bin (3m Schlauchboot mit Aussenborder) würde ich gerne den Bereich der Molen mit dem Boot beangeln. Jetzt werden viele sagen, alles Quatsch, brauchst du gar nicht, fängst auch so genug Fisch da du schnell tiefes Wasser erreichst. Mag auch alles sein. Aber Bootsangeln bringt so einige Vorteile mit sich. Man hat in der Regel weniger Hänger (ich hasse Hänger :v ), man hat die Möglichkeit das Gebiet mit dem Echolot abzufahren  , man muß nicht kilometerweit laufen und Gerödel schleppen #d , man hat seine Ruhe (Spaziergänger) und mir macht bootfahren einfach Spaß.
Also, gibt es dort in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit sein Boot ins Wasser zu lassen.
Da ich keinen Trailer benötige (Boot wird auf dem Dach transportiert) brauche ich eine Stelle (Strand etc.) an den man möglichst nah mit dem Auto ran kommt. Wurden von Euch schon einmal Sportangler in kleinen Booten dort beobachtet? Ist es möglich (erlaubt) innerhalb des Hafens mit dem Boot zu angeln? Und nun, her mit euren Antworten. Ich bin schon gespannt.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Spundbohle (28. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Franky Moin Klaus-a.
Habe selbst noch einmal geschaut,auch nicht wieder gefunden  #c Aber Ich kann mich noch erinnern es unter Google Holland+Brandung gefunden zu haben #c Ich hoffe euch damit ein wenig weiter zu helfen  ;+ 
PERTI und DICKE FISCHE  #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Na dann will ich dir mal helfen, das Bild ist nemlich von hier.   is meins. Hast du das wirklich unter Brandungsangeln in Holland gefunden?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. August 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

@ Schütti
Direkt bei der Südpier ist eine Marina, und wenn Du betucht genug bist, kannst Du da auch rein...

Ansonsten kann man im Hafen selbst natürlich auch bis ans wasser fahren, aber ob da eine Slipstelle ist wüsste ich so auch nicht. 

Ob man nun im eigentlichen Hafen direkt fischen kann... k.A. aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich da auch nicht fischen wollen. Innerhalb der beiden Piere ist es erlaubt, sind öfter Holländer mit kleinen Booten unterwegs und da ist auch genug platz.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Schütti (2. September 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Geraetefetischist,

besten Dank für deine Antwort #6 . Mit Hafen meinte ich auch eigentlich den Bereich zwischen den Molen. Eine direkte Slipanlage brauche ich nicht, da ich das Boot auf dem Autodach transportiere. Mir reicht irgendeine Stelle (Strand o.ä.) an die ich relativ nah mit dem Auto ranfahren kann. Kennst du so eine?

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dorsch Adi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

@ Schütti
Also angeln kannst ( darfst) du auf jeden Fall solange du den Schiffsverkehr nicht behinderst!
Als Tipp hab bei Sturm gesehen das die Fischer , die nicht raus fahren konnten ihr Netz im Knick ( km 2300 ) der Südpier ca 300-800m von der Mole entfernt ins Wasser geschmissen haben und die bes. nich umsonst!
Außerdem sind auf der Seeseite beim Knick einige Kanten, an denen öfters Netze stehen und auch von der Mole immer gut gefangen wird!
Wenn du im Hafenbecken slippen willst da gibt es Strandhäuser rechts vom Marina Seaport mit ´Zufahrtsweg, dann musst du deine Nussschale nur noch wenige Meter tragen und kannst am Sandstrand ( im Hafenbecken) dein Boot ins Wasser bringen!
Ich könnt dir ne karte geben , inder zeichne ich den Ort dann ein!
Also wenn du ne Karte brauchst da lad ich se hoch!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Lesandre (29. März 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo zusammen,

bin frisch hier und wollte meinen ersten Eintrag dazu nutzen,darauf  aufmerksam zu machen,daß die Südpier in Ijmuiden (hier im Forum auch  "Die Supermole" genannt |rolleyes) zur Zeit bis frühestens  Juni gesperrt ist.
Werde über Ostern mal wieder meinen Kumpel da oben besuchen und nen  Versuch auf Platten und Dorsche von der Nordpier aus machen,bin  gespannt,ob ich nen guten Zeitpunkt erwische....
Falls jemand aktuelle Infos darüber hat,was zur Zeit geht,wäre ich  dankbar,hocke nämlich schon auf glühenden Kohlen...

Gruß und Petri...


----------



## meier-online (29. März 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

hallo zusammen, jetzt ,mal eine adere frage, welches ist denn die süd und welches die nord seite, in blickrichtung meer?

war letztes jahr auch ein paar mal in ijmuiden und habe richtig gut platte gefangen, also ich war immer in blickrichtung zum meer auf der rechten seite und wollte dort dieses jahr auch wieder hin. jetzt würde mich aber interessieren welche seite gesperrt ist.


----------



## Lesandre (29. März 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo,
wenn du auf´s Meer schaust,liegt die Nordpier rechts von dir,links ist folglich die Südpier.|supergri

Kannst du rausfinden,indem du mit Google Earth Ijmuiden anfliegst,dann liegt die Südpier in der Draufsicht südlich,also unten und die Nordpier oben,ganz einfach.

Gruß und Petri...


----------



## Der Boris (2. April 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin!

Wer kann mir denn mal Anschriften geben wo ich Würmer kaufen kann!? Gibt es in Ijmuiden auch einen Angelladen der Sonntags würmer verkauft? Oder wo man sie beziehen kann? 
Würde gerne auch mal mein Glück von Ijmuiden aus probieren!
Vielleicht würd mich ja auch jemand mal mtnehmen, oder man trifft sich dort.
Mfg Boris


----------



## meier-online (3. April 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

hi boris, du kannst direkt am pier würmer kaufen (quasi unter dem restaurant) aber ob der sonntags auf hat weiss leider nicht. bin allerdings auch schon ein paar mal dort gewesen da hat der laden überhaupt nicht auf gemacht.
wenn du sicher sein willst fahre am besten samstags und dann direkt in ijmuiden in den angelshop.

adresse weiss ich leider nicht, versuch mal zu googlen, ansonsten helfen dir die holländer aber auch weiter wenn du nach dem weg fragst, so haben wir es beim ersten mal auch gefunden


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. April 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Boris, etwas Niederländisch ist immer von Vorteil. Zu dem bist Du auch (ich glaube) im grösstem AnglerForum in Deutschland. Wenn Du also aus diesem Fred wieder raus gehst und mal oben die Sticky Einträge anschaust, siehst Du da ein Beitrag von Norworkteam bei dem es um Zeeaas geht. Das ist bestimmt interessant wenn es um die Frage der Beschaffung in den Niederlanden geht. Versuche es doch mal dort wegen der Adresse in Ijmuiden.
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Lesandre (11. April 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Boris,

ich komme gerade von da oben,war über Ostern ein paar Tage auf der Nordpier.
Wie meier-online oben schon geschrieben hat,kannst du dich nicht auf den Laden am Anfang der Nord-Pier verlassen,wir waren schon mehrmals dort und er hatte fast immer geschlossen.
Wattwürmer kriegst du zu normalen Öffnungszeiten im Industriegebiet in Ijmuiden,der Laden heißt "Hermans Marine".
*
Hermans Marine*
Middenhavenstraat 98
1976 CM IJmuiden

Hier der Link:

http://www.hermansmarine.nl/?pid=1

Wenn du aus der Stadt ins Fischerei-Industriegebiet reinfährst (das Wasser liegt dann rechts von dir,zur Orientierung),kommst du irgendwann an 2 kleine Kreisel,am 2. Kreisel liegt das Geschäft dann auf der rechten Seite.
Dort kriegst du auch Seeringler und alles andere,was man so zum Pierangeln braucht...
Ist schlecht zu erklären,einfach bißchen die Augen auf halten |bigeyes oder dort nochmal nachfragen.

Gruß und Petri...


----------



## Harolddick (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Sehe mal auf eine hollandische seite von

ZHSV Zeevissen.com (Nordpier informationen = bei Wijk aan Zee)

An der linken seite von die Monitor gibt es Informationen.
Wann ist es Hochwasser? Bei "getij" suchen.
Welches Wetter? Suche bei "Windguru".
Nur beim Forum anmelden wie auf diesen Forum.

Succes
Harolddick


----------



## nungning2007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

hallo harolddick
steht doch bestimmt auf holländisch allesß
wollte aber was ganz anderes.
braucht mann einen angelschein auf der mole?
war schon öfter in ijimuiden und auch in burgum habe aber bisher nur in den helder auf platte geangelt. und das war klasse!!!
andreas


----------



## nungning2007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

bitte die rechtscheibfehler nicht beachten, habe schon ne flasche rum weg.
danke


----------



## Harolddick (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Nungning2007,

An der Kuste braucht man in Holland kein Angelschein. Angeln ist frei gelassen.... 


Grusz,

Harolddick


----------



## Harolddick (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Fur jede, Geschaft an eder Nordpier bei Wijk aan Zee/IJmuiden HOLLAND


HENGELSPORT RIK 

Beverwijk  0251-270 706 

Noordpier  0251-374 523

NOORDPIER 

DE WINKEL OP DE NOORDPIER IS GEOPEND:

OP ZATERDAG 
VAN 7.00 TOT 12.00 UUR 

OP ZONDAG 
VAN 8.00 TOT 12.00 UUR 


DE WINKEL IS ONGEACHT HET WEERTYPE ALTIJD OP DEZE TIJDEN OPEN!

Harolddick


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Harolddick, danke für die Info. Sagmal angelst Du im Sommer von der Mole auch auf Makrele? Und wie sieht es mit Makrele vom Boot aus?


----------



## Harolddick (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Makrele kommen nun erst an die Kuste.
Letzte Woche sind schon Makrele von der Mole gefangen.
Besser ist nog zwei/drei Wochen zu warten und dan mit einem Boot auf die Nordsee zu fahren.


Grusz,
Harolddick


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Ich bin einmal dort auf Makrele gewesen. Sollte man lieber am rande der Fahrrinne fischen oder rechts rüber zu den Wracks?


----------



## Lesandre (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal dort auf Makrele gewesen. Sollte man lieber am rande der Fahrrinne fischen oder rechts rüber zu den Wracks?



Hallo,

mein Kumpel ist dort oben fast jedes Wochenende auf Kuttertour unterwegs,der erzählt immer,daß sie die meisten und besten Fische an den Wracks fangen.
Zu der Fahrrinne kann ich dir leider nichts sagen,kann mich aber mal informieren,wenn es dich interessiert.

Gruß und Petri...


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin Lesandre, infos zu der Super Mole finde ich immer gut.

Ich meine diese Wracks. Ich hoffe Ihr auch.


----------



## Lesandre (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Jochen,

ich hab mal meinen Freund angerufen,der meint,das sind schon die richtigen Plätze rechts der beiden Molen.
Am vielversprechendsten ist das Wrack der "Balure" (hoffe,das schreibt man so),das soll sehr groß sein und es würden immer Fische darüber stehen.
Alle anderen Wracks sind auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert,Dorsche und Makrelen sollten über kurz oder lang dort kein Problem sein.
Hoffe,das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß Klaus.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo Klaus, danke für die Info`s. Das mit den Wracks dachte ich mir schon. Bei meinem letzten Trip nach Ijmuiden konnten wir aber wegen 4-5 in Böen 6 BFT nicht zu den Wracks, sondern sind wahnsinniger Weise vor der Mole geblieben. Nach dem Slippen schüttelteten einige Passanten die uns wohl gesehen hatten den Kopf. Im nach hinein kann ich das Verstehen.

Das Wrack der Balure konnte ich nicht finden. Evtl guckst Du hier mal nach?


----------



## Lesandre (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

*Moin Moin,

diesen Wind + Wellengang hast du da oben oft,vor allem schlägts schnell um.* *
Ich war vor ein paar Jahren ein paar Mal mit raus,bin aber,wie sich herausgestellt hat,leider nicht seefest und hab auch noch kein gutes Gegenmittel gefunden,leider.
Darum halte ich mich lieber an die Molen und überlasse das offene Meer den Hartgesottenen... *|uhoh:
*
Zu dem Wrack,hab mal versucht,über deinen Link die Datenbank zu durchforsten,leider komme ich nicht besonders weit.*  *
Wenn ich mich an Ijmuiden ranzoomen will,kommt bei mir ne Fehlermeldung und über Namensänderung der "Balure" finde ich auch nichts.
Könnte ja auch sein,daß das Wrack dort noch nicht erfasst ist,kommen ja ständig Updates hinzu..?! 
Ich frage nochmal wegen dem Namen des großen Wracks nach,sobald ich was Brauchbares habe,melde ich mich wieder.
Direkt über dem Wrack soll sich eine große Boje befinden,das macht die Sache bestimmt ein bißchen einfacher für dich.
Du machst aber auf jeden Fall nichts falsch,wenn du die Wracks,die du dort schon kennst anfährst,wären 20-30 Minuten Fahrt bis zu den ersten interessanten Stellen.
Vor Ort wird man bestimmt auch über die besten Plätze vor Ijmuiden Bescheid wissen.

Bis neulich und allzeit Petri...* #h


----------



## Elvis1974 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum. #h

Bisher habe ich immer nur in FoPu´s geangelt.

Dieses Jahr gehts aber nach Ijmuiden und dort möchte ich dann gerne von der Mole aus angeln.

Kann mir jemand verraten, was für eine Montage ich dort benötige??? #c

Ich kenne bisher nur die Montage für das angel mit der Pose und für Grundangeln. 

Wäre echt toll, wenn mir einer etwas unter die Arme greifen würde. |pftroest:


----------



## meier-online (11. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

hallo elvis,
ich an deiner stelle würde da auf grund angeln, da hat man gute chancen auf plattfisch und wolfsbarsch


----------



## Elvis1974 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



meier-online schrieb:


> hallo elvis,
> ich an deiner stelle würde da auf grund angeln, da hat man gute chancen auf plattfisch und wolfsbarsch



Oh, lecker Plattfisch. :q

Prima Idee, vielen Dank!!!

Gibt´s noch andere Montagen für die 2. Rute?

Ist Posen-angeln bei so einer Tiefe möglich?


----------



## meier-online (12. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

mit pose angeln dort die wenigsten! meistens alle auf grund.
ich würde auch auf jeden fall zur hafenseite auswerfen, zum meer gibt es sehr viele hänger!!! am besten mal schauen was die anderen so machen, oder im angelladen mal fragen.


----------



## meier-online (12. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

dickes blei nicht vergessen, wegen der strömung und weil du weit werfen mußt! aber das bekommst du auch alles dort.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



meier-online schrieb:


> mit pose angeln dort die wenigsten! meistens alle auf grund.
> ich würde auch auf jeden fall zur hafenseite auswerfen, zum meer gibt es sehr viele hänger!!! am besten mal schauen was die anderen so machen, oder im angelladen mal fragen.



Mit Pose angeln dort sogar sehr viele, zumindest tagsüber von der Nordmole direkt vor den Steinen auf Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Elvis1974 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Also ich werde jeden falls von der Süd-Mole aus angeln.

Hier ist ja jetzt schon einiges zusammen gekommen. #6#6#6

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips !!!


----------



## meier-online (14. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit Pose angeln dort sogar sehr viele, zumindest tagsüber von der Nordmole direkt vor den Steinen auf Wolfsbarsch.


 
echt? kann sein, ich war meist immer erst gegen abend dort.
habe auch eínige mit wobbler gesehen, ist evtl. auch ein gutes mittel auf wolfsbarsch.

ich angel dort immer auf grund, finde es am einfachsten und gute chancen auf fisch hat man auch.


----------



## Lesandre (25. April 2011)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit Pose angeln dort sogar sehr viele, zumindest tagsüber von der Nordmole direkt vor den Steinen auf Wolfsbarsch.



Dazu müssen die Wolfsbarsche allerdings erst mal an der Küste sein,soviel ich weiß,ist das in der Regel nicht vor August,das soll die beste Zeit dafür sein.
Ich bin jedes Jahr um Ostern,also mal früher und mal später auf der Pier,und zu dieser Zeit war Wolfsbarsch noch nie ein ernsthaftes Thema.
Im Moment werden viele Plattfische gefangen,habe mit nem Kumpel vor Ort telefoniert,fahre morgen früh wieder hoch.
Die Meerseite ist nicht so schlimm wie man meint,rauf auf die Steinblöcke und raus auf die Sandbänke mit den Wattwürmern,Hänger hat man immer mal,dort stehen halt oft auch die Fische.
Beim Einholen der Montagen die Ruten so hoch wie möglich und das Krallenblei nicht unnötig absinken lassen,dann klappt das schon.
Wenn du Plattfische fangen willst,schau dir mal mit Google Earth die Nord- und Südpier aus der Vogelperspektive an,die hellen Bereiche um die Piere sind flachere Sandbänke,dort fängst du bei auf- oder ablaufendem Wasser die meisten Fische,jedenfalls ist das seit ein paar Jahren meine Erfahrung.

Gruß...


----------



## RHP1901 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Moin moin
Was war denn so los 2011 in Ijmuiden |bla:

War schon länger nicht mehr vor Ort #d

Hoffe hier auf diesem Wege  einige Infos und Kontakte zu bekommen.

Möchte the Rock Felsen Süd mal wieder angreifen :vik:

 Wünsche euch allen immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Köder#6


----------



## Lesandre (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Hallo,

was 2011 gelaufen ist,kann ich nicht sagen,ich war in der Karfreitagwoche wieder dort,hatte aber Pech mit dem Wetter,hatte stark abgekühlt.
Bin mit großer Erwartung hingefahren,weil nach Aussage der Angellädenbetreiber eine Woche vorher noch richtig gut Dorsch und Wittling gefangen wurde,bei uns leider Fehlanzeige.
Woran es genau lag,ist schwer zu sagen,vielleicht zu kalte Wasserströmungen durch den Wetterumschwung,wir haben an verschiedenen Stellen mit Wattwürmern und Seeringlern versucht (Nordpier),sind raus bis zum Leuchtturm,Null.
Südpier das gleiche Spiel,haben uns umgehört,da ging auch nichts.
Mittlerweile müsste es aber besser klappen,im Mai sollten die Platten da sein.

Gruß...


----------



## emmde (30. Dezember 2012)

*Ijmuiden im Januar???*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne in der kommenden Woche für einen Tag zum Brandungsangeln nach Ijmuiden zur Mole fahren. Hat jemand Tips wie es um diese Zeit dort läuft? Es müsste doch jetzt Kabeljau zu fangen sein?
Über aktuelle Infos oder Hinweise, wo ich diese bekommen kann wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß und guten Rutsch
Markus


----------



## hydrophil (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

ich glaube die besten infos bekommst du im NL web:

http://vissenmetmarc.wordpress.com/

www.totalfishing.nl

www.zeevisland.com

www.zeevissport.com

www.zeevissers.com

und ggfs noch hier: 
www.eurovissers.nl


----------



## Knut82 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Kann jemand was aktuelles zur "Super Mole" berichten? Wie sieht es aus mit Dorsch, Makrele und Wolfsbarsch?


----------



## membersound (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Kann man auf der Südmole mit Spinnrute und Pilker/Blinker angeln? Wenn ja wieviel Gramm würdet ihr mitnehmen?

Bin mit der Family Ende August dort und wollte man die Route reinhalten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

ist super zum spinnfischen dort ...

aussen brauchst du schwere koeder; innen kannst du filigran und leicht fischen.


----------



## membersound (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

Was verstehst du denn unter "schwer" und "leicht"?
Ich hab hier Blinker bis 60g rumfliegen, reichen die?


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Holland Ijmuiden Die Super Mole*

hi, bin jetzt am Wochenende auch da in der nähe.
 nehme mal meine zander rute mit und meine seajig rute.
 angeln will ich eig nur mit gufi/ leichte pilker.
 was kann ich an fisch erwarten zu dieser zeit und lohnt es sich evtl auf hering zu probieren?


----------



## Zimbo1990 (2. August 2019)

warum is der den tot hier? wollte jetzt am sonntag mal dort hinfahren zum angeln lohnt es sich noch? muss ich da iwas wichtiges beachten beim angeln? wollte mit wattwurm auf platte / Dorsch... welche zeit ist die beste zum angeln und vorallem welche gewichte brauch ich zum ansitz angeln?


----------



## Stefan.B (14. August 2019)

Hey Zimbo,
wie war es Ijmuiden, hat sich dein Besuch gelohnt?
Mal was mitbekommen, wie es zur Zeit dort mit Wolfsbarsch Fängen aussieht?
Lg Stefan


----------

